# Restare in silenzio



## Leda (26 Ottobre 2016)

Ora conteremo fino a dodici
 e tutti resteremo fermi.
Una volta tanto sulla faccia della terra, 
non parliamo in nessuna lingua; 
fermiamoci un istante, 
e non gesticoliamo tanto.

Che strano momento sarebbe, 
senza trambusto, senza motori; 
tutti ci troveremmo assieme 
in un'improvvisa stravaganza.

Nel mare freddo il pescatore
 non attenterebbe alle balene
 e l'uomo che raccoglie il sale
 non guarderebbe le sue mani offese.

Coloro che preparano nuove guerre, 
guerre coi gas, guerre col fuoco, 
vittorie senza sopravvissuti, 
indosserebbero vesti pulite 
per camminare coi loro fratelli
 nell'ombra, senza far nulla.

Ciò che desidero non va confuso
 con una totale inattività.
E' della vita che si tratta...

Se non fossimo così votati 
a tenere la nostra vita in moto 
e per una volta tanto non facessimo nulla, 
forse un immenso silenzio interromperebbe la tristezza
 di non riuscire mai a capirci 
e di minacciarci con la morte.

Forse la terra ci può insegnare, 
come quando tutto d'inverno sembra morto 
e dopo si dimostra vivo...
Ora conterò fino a dodici e voi starete zitti 
e io andrò via.
*

Pablo Neruda


----------

